# Control por Joystick



## ROSEMBERG (Jul 24, 2006)

Bien amigos un saludo para todos.

En esta ocasion escribo para pedirles apoyo para construir un circuito de control de 2 motores dc por joystick, dicho circuito debe controlar direccion adelante/atras - izq/der de 2 motores usando traccion diferencial. por mucho que he buscado no he logrado conseguir un circuito optimo para tal fin.

para mas detalles es bueno decirles que actualmente trabajo en el diseño de un vehiculo similar a una silla de ruedas la cual usa traccion diferencial, es decir un motor por cada rueda.

los actuales sistemas utilizados son de complejidad importante, pero estan basados en microcontroladores, por tal razon el circuito requerido debe tener interface analogica/digital para poder ser procesado.

por ultimo el joystick usado es del tipo 2 ejes, y debe controlar al mismo tiempo direccion y velocidad.

espero su valioso apoyo y opinion.


----------



## microbitoz (Ago 4, 2006)

Quizá una opción a tu problema puede ser el L293, o tal vez lo que requieres es un puente H para invertir el giro de los motores, lo de la velocidad puedes usar PWM para variarla (suponiendo que tus motores sean de CD).

Si usas motores de pasos te recomiendo el l297 (con mosfets para unipolares o el L298 si son bipolares), tiene unos pines para el reloj (o velocidad) y para el sentido del giro.

http://www.agspecinformación.com/pdfs/L/L293B.PDF
http://www.agspecinformación.com/pdfs/L/L2971.PDF

Espero que te sirva de algo...


----------



## victor sanchez r (Ago 5, 2006)

hola rosemberg yo me dedico entre otras cosas  a reparar sillas de ruedas  por lo que durante mucho estuve buscando un control, encontre muchos diagramas y formulas lo mas importante es que el control tiene que tener rampla de acceleracion  si es para transportar personas  doble control de velocidad, los motores son de 24vdc mas o menos 250w con un consumo  mas menos de 10 a 12 amp   pero tengo un diagrama que te puede servir lo que yo no lo pude hacer por falta de repuestos electrónicos   lleva un  pic 16f872  y lo que no encontre fue el  L 6384 si los consigues   lo puedes realizar  el proyecto.


   ha se me olvidaba  la frecuencia del oscilador debe ser de 20khz para el optimo rendimiento y  aprovechamiento de las baterias. lo mismo que necesita una señal para actuar el sistema de freno que es electromagnetico.

nos vemos      
Victor Sanchez


----------



## boyperdidisimo (Ago 8, 2006)

Hola que tal. Yo hice un seguidor de Lineas blancas con LM358 con 2 integrados y un puente H con L293D y con sensores, pero enlugar de ponerle sensores le conectas el Joystick y listo, es muy sencillo de armar Solo recuerda este tip. Puentea 1 entrada con una salida Y ya sta. Solo que el unico inconveniente es que, creo que siempre estara avanzando, Podrias implementar un switch como "freno" Ok. Espero te sirva.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 24, 2006)

Si utilizas un pic mira en microchip donde pone una nota de aplicacion para medir resistencias y condensadores utilizan el metodo de medir el tiempo que tarda en cargarse un condensador atraves de una resistencia (potenciometro).

Aunque no vale la pena hacerlo de este metodo ya que dispones de los pic18f452 que ya eincorporan el A/D y son potentes.
Se pueden programar con cualquier programador de pic hasta con el jdm


----------



## striker60 (Sep 16, 2008)

victor sanchez r dijo:
			
		

> hola rosemberg yo me dedico entre otras cosas  a reparar sillas de ruedas  por lo que durante mucho estuve buscando un control, encontre muchos diagramas y formulas lo mas importante es que el control tiene que tener rampla de acceleracion  si es para transportar personas  doble control de velocidad, los motores son de 24vdc mas o menos 250w con un consumo  mas menos de 10 a 12 amp   pero tengo un diagrama que te puede servir lo que yo no lo pude hacer por falta de repuestos electronicos   lleva un  pic 16f872  y lo que no encontre fue el  L 6384 si los consigues   lo puedes realizar  el proyecto.
> 
> 
> ha se me olvidaba  la frecuencia del oscilador debe ser de 20khz para el optimo rendimiento y  aprovechamiento de las baterias. lo mismo que necesita una señal para actuar el sistema de freno que es electromagnetico. enviame un mensaje a mi correo victronic6gmail.com a lo mejor nos podemos ayudar y realizar los dos el proyecto que tenemos en mente y enviarte el diagrama  o  si lo prefieres donde lo venden ya hecho.
> nos vemos      Victor Sanchez



victor sanchez: yo estoy en lo mismo.Seria interesante ver el diagrama para ver si se pueden reemplazar los elementos que no se consiguen.


----------



## ezequiel11 (Sep 16, 2008)

esta es solo una aportacion por si les es de utilidad, un puente H con control de giro y velocidad, solo habra que variar los transistores y poner de potencia dependiendo de la corriente exigida, en cuestion al 555 la frecuancia se varia con la resistencia variable en donde se puede conectar la resistencia variable que muchos joysticks tienen la direccion la pueden controlar con j1 y j2 solo son interruptores.
saludos...


----------



## striker60 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ezequiel11: yo tengo un circuito mejor que ese para manejar un solo motor. Si querés te lo envío, pero lo que se necesita para manejar una silla de ruedas es: un joy que maneje los dos motores a la vez, es decir sin ningún tipo de interruptor. cuando le das "adelante" funcionan los dos motores en un sentido, si le das para un lado, uno para y el otro anda, o , uno adelante y el otro atrás y la velocidad proporcional al desplazamiento de la palanca. Como podés ver no es nada fácil sin un procesador de por medio. De todas formas, gracias.


----------



## striker60 (Sep 16, 2008)

Algo mas, yo hice un circuito doble, es decir puse dos potes en el joy, que manejaban los dos motores a la vez, conseguí un resultado bastante bueno, pero, los mosfet del puente H se quemaban, a pesar que eran dos IRFZ48 y dos IRF4905 que podían manejar la corriente bastante bien y de la potencia adecuada ya que mocían dos motores de 150W, pero parece que la corriente de pico en el arranque los fundía.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 16, 2008)

Tengo un circuito que te permite manejar un motor en ambos sentidos con un solo potenciometro, usando PWM, por lo tanto es muy eficiente y creo que seria la solucion a tu problema..


----------



## striker60 (Sep 17, 2008)

fernandoae: te agradezco tu ayuda, lo estudiare. Gracias


----------



## martegacelo (Feb 23, 2009)

Fernadoae he seguido el asunto y creo que tu soluion es la mas adecuada.
Solo harìa falta estudiar el tipo de tiristores ya que la corriente de arranque es considerable.
Te pregunto ¿armaste el circuito ? ¿ serà confiable?
Desde ya te agradezco, ya que tu colboracion no solo nos enriquece en electronica, sino que es un aporte paa mejorar la calidad de vida de muchas personas


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 23, 2009)

El circuito lo armè y funciona bien, lo probe con un motor de 90W que es el mas grande que tengo...
Y en caso de que sea para un motor grande se podrian poner varios mosfet en paralelo. De cuanto es el motor que se pretende controlar?


----------



## striker60 (Feb 24, 2009)

Los motores de las sillas oscilan entre 150 y 180W. Lo peor es que arrancan con carga plena, asi que el chubasco de amperes no es poco.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 24, 2009)

Y se ponen varios mosfets en paralelo con una pequeña resistencia para distribuir la carga entre todos


----------



## striker60 (Feb 25, 2009)

por ejemplo?


----------



## Santix (May 24, 2009)

Hola a todo el foro. estoy en el mismo caso que striker60, coloco lo que yo he hecho, no se si servira de algo, de todas formas me gustaría que alguien mas entendido en electronica que yo, que sereis todos, me diera su opinión, y consejo, para colocar un Joystict, que controle los dos motores.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## striker60 (May 25, 2009)

Amigo Santix: me gustaría poder verlo, pero con los colores que lo subiste me es imposible. A ver si podés mejorar el dibujo.

                                             Un abrazo Striker60


----------



## Santix (May 25, 2009)

Pongo otro en blanco y negro.Este se ve algo mejor,Te explico lo hecho, los de arriba son dos PWM con 555,el del centro es el L293D,y a derecha e izquierda están dos circuitos de potencia, que son dos puentes H con mosfet 20v 180A.
La configuración del L293D, esta de tal forma que de o a 5o% del potíonciometro gira en un sentido y del 50% al 100% en el otro.


----------



## Santix (May 25, 2009)

Yo intente colocar un potenciómetro doble, y otro intercalado, en el simulador funciona pero en la realidad no va bien. Pongo las conexsiones, por si se pueden mejorar. Gracias


----------



## Msanduay (May 28, 2009)

yo tengo un robot de futbol... el cual tiene un modulo de comunicacion, un radio, un pic 16f84a y un l293d. la otra vez lo configure para q funcione por medio de un joytick. veo si en esta semana subo los planos.


----------



## foxpro01 (Dic 3, 2009)

Mira no c si te sirva pero lo q he logrado yo, es hacer un mini robot controlado desde la pc por medio de cables, lo q utilizo es un jostick Analogo/digital Forcefeedback, de esos que bienen como los de play station con vibrador pero para pc, y e logrado manejar los motores del vibrador por medio de un lenguage de programacion, bno si tienen interes no tengo problema en poner algunas fotos, y como hacerlo, saludos


----------



## koko1 (Ago 6, 2010)

tengo una pregunta sobre el ph, hay unos zener q no dice su voltaje x favor algien puede enviarlos


----------



## vicente0013 (Oct 16, 2010)

permitan criticar un poco su ayuda al compañero que decea controlar los motores para la silla electrica, bueno yo soy ing. en electronica y trabajo presisamente en proyectos y actualmente estoy en el desarrollo de un control para una silla electronica, preimero que nada ocupas un microcontrolador o pic para leer tu joystick qe es analogico, despues tendras que quebrarte la cabeza un poco sobre vectores para determinar la velocidad de los motores ya sea para atras y para adelante y ke la velocidad sea proporcional al angulo del joystick, te recomiendo uqe utilices un puente H con un drive de disparo por ejemplo HIP4082 o HIP4080 que son muy buenos y son los que traen los controles originales con su respectivo puente h mosfet canal n, y obviamente controlar la velocidad por medio de pwm ya estaria demas decirtelo, ya mero termino este proyecto cuando lo termine a lo mejor me animo a postearlo.. suerte y este es la mejor forma de realizar este proyecto no pierdas el tiempo por otro lado te lodigopor experiencia, claro si quieres que funcione al 100 porciento, saludoss y estamos en contactoo


----------



## cicloide2 (Jun 27, 2012)

fernandoae dijo:


> Tengo un circuito que te permite manejar un motor en ambos sentidos con un solo potenciometro, usando PWM, por lo tanto es muy eficiente y creo que seria la solucion a tu problema..



Hola el circuito es interesante, pero lei mal o la frecuencia a la que trabaja es 150Hz?
si es asi seria posible subir la frecuencia a 20Khz o 25 Khz? como que componentes hay que modificar?
Otra pregunta que porcentaje del potenciometro utiliza tanto para un centido como par el otro? 50 y 50 o menos, pregunto esto pues los joystick no utilizanel 50% para cada sentido sino creo que menos. es posible ajustar el porcentaje del recorrido como?

Bueno espero que no sean demaciadas preguntas, gracias, Salu2


----------

